# Robotica, pequeño tutorial+construccion y desarrollo de minirobot



## Dario (Mar 21, 2011)

Hace unos días, participando de un tema de robotica en el foro, me comprometi con un forero, mas precisamente el amigo Diodito, a subir un tutorial de robotica al foro. le habia pedido 1 o 2 dias jajaja... pero me llevo un poco mas de tiempo y trabajo de lo que pense. finalmente, pude terminar el diseño de la base movil y el hardware del robot y ahora solo me falta hacer los pcbs y montar sus componentes para probar el hardware en la vida real. este cuenta con 6 entradas para distintos sensores. tambien tenemos disponible todo el puerto B mediante borneras, esto nos permite controlar o leer hardware externo que podemos aumentarle a nuestro robot. tambien cuenta con un conector de programacion externa, que nos permite programar el micro Onboard sin necesidad de retirar y volver a colocar el micro en el pcb, el diseño del cable de este ultimo lo subo en estos dias, pero no es dificil darse una idea de como es.
la idea es construir un mini robot e ir desarrollando su inteligencia desde un simple seguidor de luz, pasando por un siguelineas hasta un robot con cierta inteligencia para evadir obstaculos con infrarrojos y comunicarse con un pc u otro robot mediante radioenlace o infrarrojos y tambien podra ser radiocontrolado. a medida que vaya desarrollando los distintos programas que le daran vida al robot, lo voy a ir subiendo al foro para ir completando el tutorial. 
aca subo un rar con los pcbs hechos en livewire y pcbwizard mas unas fotos de la construccion de la base movil y sus mecanismos. les cuento que yo construi mis propios mecanismos apartir de engranajes de lectoras de CDs que siempre me quedan en el taller, pero los que quieran hacer la base movil, tambien pueden usar servos o mecanismos de los que se venden en tiendas online.
la programacion la realizare utilizando Microcode studio (picbasic) y utilizare para cargar, un JDM programmer modificado e ICprog o Winpic800. 
saludosss y en breve subo mas

PDque mugrazon esos dedos ¿no?)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Dario, como siempre tu trabajo no tiene desperdiciós, te felicito, por tu dedicación y compromiso, y por el aporte que has echo sobre todo para aquellos que dan sus primeros pasos en esta rama de la mecatrónica, muy bien ilustrado, demostrando que se pueden hacer cosas y que es cuestión de ingenio, y habilidad manual por cierto. Como Cordobés un gran orgullo
Un gran saludo coterráneo


----------



## rash (Mar 21, 2011)

Muy bueno D@rio, estaré muy atento a este tema..... y a ver si puedo ayudar en algo....

saludos


----------



## Dario (Mar 22, 2011)

Gracias panda, gracias rash  les comento que hoy fui a comprar los componentes para armar las placas del robot, pero me confie demasiado en mi provision de placa virgen y no compre jejeje... cuando llegue de comprar, me di con que no me quedaba mas. asi que mañana, vuelta al centro a comprar pertinax 
parece que cuando uno tiene apuro en esto, las cosas no salen bien jeje... adjunto foto de los componentes.
saludosss


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Dario,
que tipo de batería vas a utilizar?


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 23, 2011)

Vaya currada de mecánica. Parece casi tan sencillo como el tarribot (que usa servos trucados).


----------



## diodito (Mar 24, 2011)

pues muchas gracias amigo por tu tutorial....



D@rio dijo:


> Hola gente del foro.
> Hace unos dias, participando de un tema de robotica en el foro, me comprometi con un forero, mas precisamente el amigo Diodito, a subir un tutorial de robotica al foro. le habia pedido 1 o 2 dias jajaja... pero me llevo un poco mas de tiempo ..................


dario me podrías hacerme un favor de mandarme el diseño al correo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 25, 2011)

La verdad Dario exelente proyecto. Una consulta ...como puedo calcular el peso que soporta la mecánica ?


----------



## Dario (Mar 25, 2011)

amigos: en breve estare respondiendo vuestras preguntas, solo quiero avisarles que la electronica que diseñe, tiene algunos horrores  mas bien diria yo  por favor, no monten nada por ahora, yo estoy corrigiendo todo para subirlo ya corregido y probado.
saludosss


----------



## Dario (Mar 26, 2011)

hola gente, yo por aqui de nuevo.
bueno, despues de corregir todos los errores y diseñar nuevamente la placa del puente H, estoy aqui para dejarles el nuevo RAR con los archivos corregidos y un par de nuevas imagenes... 
me habia equivocado en la configuracion darlington de los transistores PNP del puente H y me habia dejado un par de pistas sin conectar en la parte de la placa I.D.C (Interface Didactico de Control) y tambien algun que otro detalle. le pido a cachito o fogo, o el que este, si pueden borrar el rar del primer post y las imagenes de los circuitos de la interface junto con los pcbs , asi evitamos metidas de pata de lectores apresurados 
bueno, aca les dejo las imagenes. ah, en el rar hay un archivo hex de prueba para cargar en el pic, este hace un testeo de los motores del robot. se puede cargar con este programador JDM  se usa con el icprog les dejo el codigo pbp.
saludosss 


```
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7
TrisA=%11111111
TrisB=%00000000
PORTA = %11111111
PORTB = %00000000

test1:
portb = %00000000
pause 5000
portb = %00001001
pause 5000
portb = %00000110
pause 5000
portb = %00001010
pause 5000
portb = %00000101
 pause 5000
goto test1
end
```


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 26, 2011)

Te ha quedado exelente.


----------



## Dario (Mar 26, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi Dario,
> que tipo de batería vas a utilizar?



bueno, mi idea es utilizar baterias recargables del tipo AAA para alimentarlo.



> Te ha quedado exelente.


muchas gracias amigo 

amigo diodito: el diseño es este que esta aqui en este post, con un poco de imaginacion, podras hacer tu propia base movil basandote en mi diseño o en el popular CD o DVD. como motores podes utilizar servos o mecanismos de algun juguete en desuso, pero si te animas, podes construirlos como hice yo, con engranajes reciclados.
si bien aprender a hacer la base movil es importante para practicar con la parte mecanica de la robotica, lo mas importante es la parte electronica y la programacion, ya que de esta depende el funcionamiento del robot.


----------



## diodito (Mar 26, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> bueno, mi idea es utilizar baterias recargables del tipo AAA para alimentarlo.
> 
> 
> muchas gracias amigo
> ...



si amigo ya la base la  esta echa... 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, compañero, hombre de mi querida   tierra cada dia me sorprendes más, y es muy grato ver tu trabajo, en el cual hay un derroche de cuidado esmero prolijidad y buen diseño, no son cosas que siempre van de la mano y no siempre es fácil lograrlo, un verdadero ejemplo de como trabajar y hacer lascosas, sigue asi llegaras lejos si mantienes ese gran epeño en hacer las cosas, de ponerte metas y alcanzarlas.... Soñar, imaginar no cuesta demasiado, pero imaginar lo que realmente queremos y plasmarlo es lo que vale, dedicasión y tiempo sin claudicasiones, a pesar que algo te sucedio, no te rendiste volviste sobre tus pasos encontraste los inconvenientes y proseguiste.
Cultiva eso y no lo dejes de prácticar y llegaras muy lejos y tal vez alla y lejano en el tiempo, te recuerdas que un coterráneo tuyo te dijo estas palabras
Mis más sinceras felicitaciones,


----------



## Dario (Mar 26, 2011)

diodito dijo:


> si amigo ya la base la  esta echa...
> saludos



bueno amigo, si vas a seguir este intento de tutorial, a la electronica se ha dicho  eso si, bajate el ultimo rar con los archivos corregidos 



pandacba dijo:


> Ah, compañero, hombre de mi querida   tierra cada dia me sorprendes más, y es muy grato ver tu trabajo, en el cual hay un derroche de cuidado esmero prolijidad y buen diseño, no son cosas que siempre van de la mano y no siempre es fácil lograrlo, un verdadero ejemplo de como trabajar y hacer lascosas, sigue asi llegaras lejos si mantienes ese gran epeño en hacer las cosas, de ponerte metas y alcanzarlas.... Soñar, imaginar no cuesta demasiado, pero imaginar lo que realmente queremos y plasmarlo es lo que vale, dedicasión y tiempo sin claudicasiones, a pesar que algo te sucedio, no te rendiste volviste sobre tus pasos encontraste los inconvenientes y proseguiste.
> Cultiva eso y no lo dejes de prácticar y llegaras muy lejos y tal vez alla y lejano en el tiempo, te recuerdas que un coterráneo tuyo te dijo estas palabras
> Mis más sinceras felicitaciones,



amigo panda: tus palabras son tan... conmovedoras diria yo... que puedo decir sino mas que muchisimas gracias amigo connacional,  conprovinciano, conciudadano...    
muchas gracias por el aliento, solo trato de hacer las cosas lo mejor que puedo, con los recursos que tengo a la mano... muchisimas gracias a todos.
les cuento que el lunes, voy a comprar 2 ldrs (fotoresistencias) para hacer que nuestro robot se comporte como seguidor de luz. jeje... pd: ( ami me gusta decirle luzadicto jajaja )
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Mar 26, 2011)

amigo se le agradece por su voluntad que hace por lo demás.....


----------



## diodito (Mar 28, 2011)

Me podrias explicar la parte mas importante del proyecto que es la programación....


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 28, 2011)

te sobraste D@rio felicitaciones buen trabajo.


----------



## Dario (Mar 28, 2011)

diodito dijo:


> amigo me podrias explicar la parte mas importante del proyecto que es la progarmacion....


tenes razon amigo, que bestia soy... ¿ves? es lo que siempre digo, "no sirvo para maestro" jajaja... aca dejo el codigo pbp explicando lo que hace cada linea. gracias  jesus  saludosss

```
'*  Author  :Cesar Dario Quinteros                                                                    
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c)                                                                               
'*          : All Rights Reserved                                                                          
'*  Date    : 26/03/2011                                        
'*  Version : 1.0                                               
'*  Notes   :Este programa hace un test del funcionamiento de   
'*          :los motores del robot                              
'****************************************************************
'aqui configuro los fuses del micro pic16f628
 @ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                            ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111                      'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000                      'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111111                    'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000                    'todo el port B en 0

test1:                             'etiqueta test
portb = %00000000                  'coloco el port B a 0
pause 5000                         'espero 5 segundos
portb = %00001001                  'port B 0 y port B 3 a 1 ir adelante
pause 5000                         'espero 5 segundos, mientras voy adelante
portb = %00000110                  'port B 1 y port B 2 a 1 ir hacia atras
pause 5000                         'espero 5 segundos, mientras voy hacia atras
portb = %00001010              'port B 1 y port B 3 a 1 giro hacia la izquierda
pause 5000                    'espero 5 segundos, mientras giroa a la izquierda
portb = %00000101            'port B 0 y port B 2 a nivel 1 giro a la derecha
 pause 5000                 'espero 5 segundos, mientras giro a la derecha
goto test1                 'ir a la etiqueta test1, la rutina vuelve a comenzar
end                         'fin del programa
```


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 30, 2011)

Me gustaría hacer este proyecto pero creo que me quedaría en la programación, no tengo un programador, pero voy a ver si me consigo uno o quizá lo elabore yo mismo, lo buscare en el foro.
saludos


----------



## Dario (Mar 31, 2011)

> Me gustaría hacer este proyecto pero creo que me quedaría en la programación


amigo mio: yo no soy un experto en programacion pero con pic basic es muy simple  fijate en el foro hay un tutorial. 
bueno, despues de depurar un poco de soft para que el robot siga un az de luz, estoy aqui para dejarles el codigo en pbp y el hexa para cargar al pic. el codigo en pbp, esta explicado linea por linea, asi que creo que lo van a entender bien y seguramente, lo podran modificar segun sus propias ideas.
lo que hace el programa, es que el robot este parado mientras no haya luz, si la luz llega a la fotoresistencia deredha, el robot gira a la izquierda, si da en la fotoresistencia izquierda, el robot gira a la derecha. y por ultimo, si la luz da en ambas fotoresistencias, el robot va hacia la luz.
es un programita simple, como para empezar a hacer que nuestro bot se mueva. mañana subire un video para mostrar como funciona el mio.
 saludos y espero les sea de utilidad. 


```
'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : luzadicto.bas                                     *
'*  Author  : Cesar Dario Quinteros                             *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2011 [select VIEW...EDITOR OPTIONS] *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : 28/03/2011                                        *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   :                                                   *
'*          :                                                   *
'****************************************************************
 'configuracion de fuses
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                     ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111               'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000               'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111111             'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000             'todo el port B en 0
resder var byte               'variable para guardar el valor del ldr derecho
resizq var byte               'variable para guardar el valor del ldr izquierdo
b2 var byte                   'variable de comparacion

start:                        'etiqueta star, inicia el programa
pot porta.6, 255,resder       'lee la ldr conectada en porta 6 y guarda el valor en resder
pot porta.7, 255,resizq       'lee la ldr conectada en porta 7 y guarda el valor en resizq
If resder and resizq >80 then adelante  'si resder y resizq tienen valor mayor a 80, ir a etiqueta adelante
if resder > resizq then izquierda 'si resder es mayor a resizq, ir a etiqueta izquierda 
if resizq > resder then derecha    'si resizq es mayor a resder, ir a etiqueta derecha
if resizq and resder <= 80 then pare ' si resizq y resder son menores o iguales a 80, ir a etiqueta pare 

pare:              ' etiqueta pare
PORTB = %00000000  'todo el puerto b en 0
goto start         'vuelve a start

adelante:          'etiqueta adelante
portb = %00001001                  'port B 0 y port B 3 a 1 ir adelante
goto start         'vuelve a start

izquierda:         'etiqueta izquierda
b2 = resder-resizq  'b2 es igual a resder menos resizq
if b2 > 15 then left1 'si b2 es mayor a 15 ir a left1
goto adelante   'ir a etiqueta adelante

left1:                  'etiqueta left1
portb = %00001010              'port B 1 y port B 3 a 1 giro hacia la izquierda
goto start               'vuelve a start

derecha:                 'etiqueta derecha
b2 = resizq-resder       'b2 es igual a resizq menos resder
if b2 > 15 then right1   'si b2 es mayor a 15, ir a etiqueta right1
goto adelante             'ir a etiqueta adelante

right1:                   'etiqueta right1
portb = %00000101            'port B 0 y port B 2 a nivel 1 giro a la derecha
goto start                 'vuelve a start
end                     'fin del programa
```


----------



## Dario (Mar 31, 2011)

hola gente, aca de nuevo para dejarles esta vez, unas imagenes y un rar con el esquematico del modulo sensor de luz para el robot y su pcb listo para imprimir, como asi tambien, unos videos de las pruebas que le hice al robot, en modo seguidor de luz. el modulo se puede conectar al puerto que uds quieran, siempre y cuando, hagan las modificaciones necesarias al programa. yo, en mi caso, lo conecte al conector del RA6 y RA7 de mi placa  
saludosss y cualquier duda la postean aqui


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 31, 2011)

Una recomendación , es que le pongas un sensor IR y le programes un decodificador RC5 para pode guiarlo con un control remoto...asi no tendrás que manejarlo en penumbra y vas a poder obtener un control mucho más fluido del robot.

Por lo demás, te felicito es un gran laburo !


----------



## Dario (Mar 31, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Una recomendación , es que le pongas un sensor IR y le programes un decodificador RC5 para pode guiarlo con un control remoto...asi no tendrás que manejarlo en penumbra y vas a poder obtener un control mucho más fluido del robot.
> 
> Por lo demás, te felicito es un gran laburo !



gracias por la recomendacion pero, si te fijas en el titulo, esto es un minitutorial de robotica y esta es la primera practica. en el primer mensaje estan descritos los objetivos a los que pienzo llegar. saludosss


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 1, 2011)

Haa ok no lo había leido bien al parecer.


----------



## diodito (Abr 2, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola gente, aca de nuevo para dejarles esta vez, unas imagenes y un rar con el esquematico del modulo sensor de luz para el robot y su pcb listo para imprimir, como asi tambien, unos videos de las pruebas que le hice al robot, en modo seguidor de luz. el modulo se puede conectar al puerto que uds quieran, siempre y cuando, hagan las modificaciones necesarias al programa. yo, en mi caso, lo conecte al conector del RA6 y RA7 de mi placa
> saludosss y cualquier duda la postean aqui
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50912
> ...


d@rio usted si que es un buen maestro.... lo felicito


----------



## Dario (Abr 2, 2011)

gracias amigo  
en estos dias subo otro programa para hacer que el robot evada obstaculos y a la vez, busque un lugar oscuro para "esconderse".
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Abr 3, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola gente, yo por aqui de nuevo.
> bueno, despues de corregir todos los errores y diseñar nuevamente la placa del puente H, estoy aqui para dejarles el nuevo RAR con los archivos corregidos y un par de nuevas imagenes...
> me habia equivocado en la configuracion darlington de los transistores PNP del puente H y me habia dejado un par de pistas sin conectar en la parte de la placa I.D.C (Interface Didactico de Control) y tambien algun que otro detalle. le pido a cachito o fogo, o el que este, si pueden borrar el rar del primer post y las imagenes de los circuitos de la interface junto con los pcbs , asi evitamos metidas de pata de lectores apresurados
> bueno, aca les dejo las imagenes. ah, en el rar hay un archivo hex de prueba para cargar en el pic, este hace un testeo de los motores del robot. se puede cargar con este programador JDM  se usa con el icprog les dejo el codigo pbp.
> ...



amigo me podria hacer otro  avor de mandarme el diseño del programador JDMen el pcb


----------



## diodito (Abr 7, 2011)

diodito dijo:


> amigo me podria hacer otro  avor de mandarme el diseño del programador JDMen el pcb



buemo tengo orta pregunta para es el diodo zener que tienes en la placa del corarom del rar


----------



## Dario (Abr 8, 2011)

hola diodito. te pido disculpas avos y a los que estan esperando mas avances en este tutorial pero, estos dias he estado muy atareado y no le he podido dedicar nada de tiempo al tema. 
si te referis al diodo que se ve debajo en la placa, es un diodo que le agregue para que el integrado 40106 no consuma el vpp del programador y no provoque errores al programar onboard. al final, sin ese diodo, funciona igual, asi que no es imprescindible.
en estos dias subo mas info. saludos a todos


----------



## snakewather (Abr 11, 2011)

Que tal Dario me pearecio un exelente aporte para los que nos gusta la electronica en movimiento jejeje.

He visto tus aportes y me parecen geniales ademas de muy bien datallados los pasos que sigues.

Este mismo robot podria ser multiusos se le puede agregar una plaquita para hacerlo seguilineas y tambien detector de obstaculos, lo unico que cambiaria seria la programacion en PBP.

saludos y felicidades.


----------



## diodito (Abr 14, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola diodito. te pido disculpas avos y a los que estan esperando mas avances en este tutorial pero, estos dias he estado muy atareado y no le he podido dedicar nada de tiempo al tema.
> si te referis al diodo que se ve debajo en la placa, es un diodo que le agregue para que el integrado 40106 no consuma el vpp del programador y no provoque errores al programar onboard. al final, sin ese diodo, funciona igual, asi que no es imprescindible.
> en estos dias subo mas info. saludos a todos



gran amigo espero con satisfecho  terminar mi primera practica....con `pic

a demas me serviria para un proyecto que tengo que precentar
 saludos


----------



## Dario (Abr 17, 2011)

hola gente del foro. 
muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios 
despues de varios dias sin subir info, aca estoy de nuevo para dejarles un ejemplito 
de deteccion de obstaculos y seguimiento de objetos mediante infrarrojos.
el siguiente paso despues del buscador de luz, era la deteccion de obstaculos mediante bumpers 
de vigote, pero les confieso que el bumper infrarrojos, me parecio mejor, ya que es practicamente 
lo mismo, solo varia el sensor y algunas lineas de codigo. mas adelante subire un ejemplo de ese
tipo de deteccion.
les cuento que este ejemplito me ha costado casi 3 semanas jeje . primero intente generar 
38khz con el pic, pero como este esta usando su oscilador interno, no funciono. despues 
hice un oscilador con un 555 y ahi recien obtuve resultados mas o menos aceptables pero,
al parecer habia ruido en el circuito. esto lo solucione, colocando un capacitor de 47uf 
en la alimentacion del 555.
finalmente, despues de renegar un poco, he logrado hacer funcionar el bendito bumper infrarrojo
y asi he podido hacer unos programitas de prueba que aqui comparto con uds. 
ah, tambien les dejo un nuevo rar con el trabajo completo, 2 videos y unas imagenes.
espero les sea de utilidad, saludosss

bumpers

```
'configuracion de fuses
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                     ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111               'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000               'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111100             'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000             'todo el port B en 0
ojoizq var bit
ojoder var bit
 inicio:
 portb = %00010000            'oscilador encendido motores apagados
 ojoder = porta.0             'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
 ojoizq = porta.1             'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
 IF ojoizq = 1 THEN der   'si la variable ojoizq es = a 1 gira a la izquierda
 if ojoder = 1 then izq   'si la variable ojoder es = a 1 gira a la derecha
 goto inicio
 
der:
PORTB = %00011010         'giro a la derecha y mantengo el 555 encendido
ojoder = porta.0          'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
IF ojoder = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
 goto der                 ' ir a der
 
izq:
PORTB = %00010101         'giro a la izquierda y mantengo el 555 encendido
ojoizq = porta.1          'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
IF ojoizq = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
goto izq                  'ir a izq
```

sigue objetos

```
'configuracion de fuses
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                     ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111               'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000               'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111100             'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000             'todo el port B en 0
ojoder var bit                'variable para guardar el valor de porta.0
ojoizq var bit                'variable para guardar el valor de porta.1
pause 5000                    'espero 5 segundos para empezar
 inicio:
 portb = %00010000            'oscilador encendido motores apagados
 ojoder = porta.0             'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
 ojoizq = porta.1             'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
 IF ojoizq = 1 THEN izq   'si la variable ojoizq es = a 1 gira a la izquierda
 if ojoder = 1 then der   'si la variable ojoder es = a 1 gira a la derecha
 goto inicio
 
der:
PORTB = %00011010         'giro a la derecha y mantengo el 555 encendido
pause 500                 'espero 500 ms antes de detectar
ojoder = porta.0          'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
IF ojoder = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
 goto der                 ' ir a der
 
izq:
PORTB = %00010101         'giro a la izquierda y mantengo el 555 encendido
pause 500                 'espero 500 ms antes de detectar
ojoizq = porta.1          'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
IF ojoizq = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
goto izq                  'ir a izq
```


----------



## dabopeyton (Abr 18, 2011)

amigo ya que eres experto en programacion necesito ayuda para programar un teclado hexadecimal pero lo quiero manejar con el puerto b y las dos primeras del puerto b ya que la profesora quiere que le coloque un display 7 segmento en el puerto C del pic,  y en el puerto D conectar 4 leds en los bits menos significativos. apenas me inicializo en esto es apenas mi primera practica lo veo muy complejo, ya que es apenas la primera practica y ni eh visto clase teorica estado leyendo tutorial de proton y proteus, El micro q uso es el PIC 16f877 y lo estoy programando en lenguaje basic. quientenga algo parecido o por lo menos ideas del teclado 4x4, por favor necesito ayuda de como lograrlo, luego voy por tu robot me parece imprecionante lo que logras.


----------



## Dario (Abr 18, 2011)

> amigo ya que eres experto en programacion


amigo mio: solo soy un aficionado a la programacion en pbasic. mejor pregunta por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/
saludosss


----------



## seaarg (Abr 18, 2011)

Dario (coterraneo je)

Probablemente vos ya lo sepas pero queria dejar constancia aqui de una sugerencia. Para miniaturizar el robot, en vez de las placas de puente H se podrian usar los integrados L293 que no son muy caros y en un solo integrado tendrias los dos puentes H.


----------



## Dario (Abr 18, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Dario (coterraneo je)
> 
> Probablemente vos ya lo sepas pero queria dejar constancia aqui de una sugerencia. Para miniaturizar el robot, en vez de las placas de puente H se podrian usar los integrados L293 que no son muy caros y en un solo integrado tendrias los dos puentes H.



asi es amigo seaarg, el l293 es mejor solucion y te da un monton de ventajas pero, me gusto mas hacer los puentes con transistores. siempre quise hacer un robot cuyos puentes H sean transistorizados  de paso los novatillos, aprenden a usarlos y a no olvidarse de lo importante que puede llegar a ser un transistor jeje...
si te fijas en mi hexapodo, he usado un tda7073 para los motores... es mas, podria haber utilizado un pic12f675 como cpu y 2 transistores para controlar los motores y asi obtener un microbot reprogramable. en fin... 
saludosss y gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 18, 2011)

De nada che! queda hecha para quien lo la haya pensado.


----------



## diodito (Abr 27, 2011)

que paso con la programación anterior se pierde para una nueva


----------



## Dario (Abr 27, 2011)

bueno, no estoy seguro de a que te referis amigo diodito, pero en estos dias estare subiendo mas ejemplos de practicas con el bumper infrarrojo.
saludosss


----------



## fran becu (Abr 27, 2011)

gua esta bueno el robotito


----------



## diodito (Abr 29, 2011)

que función cumple el otro integrado los jumper que están en la placa

con respecto ala configuración es la se toma del pic
ah esto que quiere decir CMCON = 7                            ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A


----------



## Dario (Abr 29, 2011)

bueno, para despejar algunas dudas, subo este diagrama del conexionado del bot. con esto creo que ya se entiende para que esta el 40106 y los jumpers. ah,  CMCON = 7 ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A, es porque el puerto A de este pic, tiene comparadores que deben desactivarse para usarlos como entradas digitales.
saludosss, pronto subire mas practicas, no desesperen


----------



## diodito (May 2, 2011)

se la agradece amigo dariao
saludo...


----------



## cristian76 (May 2, 2011)

exelente el trabajo d@rio , la verdad tambien lo estoy armando .
si no es mucho pedir podrias por favor poner un ejemplo de como hacerlo un sigue lineas.
otra vez gracias ​


----------



## diodito (May 16, 2011)

tienes muy buena razón


----------



## diodito (May 18, 2011)

amigo me podría mandar la configuración del cable que se conecta al pc del computador del jdm, ah y como esta eso por allá

saludos


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2011)

diodito dijo:


> amigo me podría mandar la configuración del cable que se conecta al pc del computador del jdm, ah y como esta eso por allá
> 
> saludos



Ok, segun tengo entendido, en uno de los rar que subi, esta el detalle, pero por si acaso no esta, aqui lo subo de nuevo... lamento mucho no poder subir mas info, estoy muy atareado en mi taller... apenas tenga tiempo subo un sigue lineas que ya estoy practicando  
saludosss.


----------



## asherar (May 28, 2011)

A mi me interesa de dónde salen las rueditas reductoras. 
Son repuesto estándar de algún aparato ?

Saludos


----------



## Dario (May 28, 2011)

los engranajes son reciclados de los mecanismos que vienen con los laser o picup de las lectoras de cd que me quedan en el taller y las ruedas, son de una impresora hp vieja que desarme


----------



## asdf123 (May 30, 2011)

Exelente guía, solo darte las gracias por ese gran trabajo, y por la molestia de hacer esta guía tan completa.
Se ve que eres muy ingenioso, piezas reciclasdas y todo.

Voy a constrir un auto muy similar al tuyo, esta info me sera muy util.


----------



## diodito (Jun 1, 2011)

tengo un gran problema no me reconoce el dispositivo ni con el winpic800 y menos con el icprog el de este es el mismo proble que hay error 0000h he buscado en los foros y es un problema que abunda intente quemar el led inicia su secuencia pero no sale nada


----------



## Dario (Jun 1, 2011)

hola diodito.
fijate en las conecciones, podria ser el cable serie o la coneccion desde el jdm al robot. ¿y probaste programar el pic puesto directamente en el jdm? otra cosa, ¿podrias describir los pasos que haces para programar el pic?
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Jun 5, 2011)

hola dario, este es pag en donde encontre la onfiguracion del icprog http://www.mecatronica.es/index.php...69bc5857f86d=4d5c9e8cdba00600d3d9835522486466

lo intente de todas maneras pero el icrog tiene muchos problemas 

saludos


----------



## Dario (Jun 19, 2011)

bueno, despues de tanto tiempo, aca les dejo otro ejemplito de bumpers infrarrojos.  con este, pude lograr que mi robot entre y salga de un pequeño laberinto improvisado con un par de cosas como radios, cajas y lectoras de dvd rom. tambien dejo unos videos de su funcionamiento. en este caso, les dejo solo el codigo pbp para oligarlos a aprender a compilar jeje  para los que pidieron un siguelineas, aca tambien dejo un ejemplo en pbp para que experimenten. yo todavia no lo probe, asi que si funciona, me avisan. ah, les cuento que el oscilador con 555 tiene su pin 4 colocado al positivo, por eso, el programa tiene una pequeña diferencia con los otros. 
amigo diodito: ¿que pudiste lograr? saludosss

bumper.


```
'configuracion de fuses
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                     ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111               'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000               'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111111             'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000             'todo el port B en 0
ojoder var bit                'variable para guardar el valor de porta.0
ojoizq var bit 
portb = %00000000               'variable para guardar el valor de porta.1
pause 5000                    'espero 5 segundos para empezar
 inicio:
 portb = %00001001            'oscilador encendido motores apagados
 ojoder = porta.0             'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
 ojoizq = porta.1             'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
 IF ojoizq = 1 and ojoder = 0 THEN izq   'si la variable ojoizq es = a 1 gira a la izquierda
 if ojoder = 1 and ojoizq = 0then der   'si la variable ojoder es = a 1 gira a la derecha
 goto inicio
 
der:
PORTB = %00001010 'giro a la derecha 
pause 50          'espero 50 milisegundos
ojoizq = porta.1  'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
IF ojoizq = 1 THEN der 'si ojoizq es igual a 1 salta a der
ojoder = porta.0          'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
IF ojoder = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
 goto der                 ' ir a der
 
izq:
PORTB = %00000101   'giro a la izquierda 
pause 50            'espero 50 milisegundos
ojoder = porta.0    'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
IF ojoder = 1 THEN izq 'si ojoder es igual a 1 salta a izq
ojoizq = porta.1          'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
IF ojoizq = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojizq es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
goto izq                  'ir a izq
```

sigue linea blanca sobre fondo negro


```
'configuracion de fuses
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                     ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111               'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000               'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111100             'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000             'todo el port B en 0
ojoizq var bit
ojoder var bit
 inicio:
 portb = %00001001            'motores On
 ojoder = porta.0             'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
 ojoizq = porta.1             'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
 IF ojoizq = 1 THEN der   'si la variable ojoizq es = a 1 gira a la izquierda
 if ojoder = 1 then izq   'si la variable ojoder es = a 1 gira a la derecha
 goto inicio
 
der:
PORTB = %00011010         'giro a la derecha y mantengo el 555 encendido
pause 10
ojoder = porta.0          'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
IF ojoder = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
 goto der                 ' ir a der
 
izq:
PORTB = %00010101         'giro a la izquierda y mantengo el 555 encendido
pause 10
ojoizq = porta.1          'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
IF ojoizq = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
goto izq                  'ir a izq
```

vista aerea.





camara on board.


----------



## diodito (Jun 20, 2011)

le le agradece por ser mi tutor gracias he aprendido mucho con la información me me a dado, ah por cierto lo de la cámara es ip 





saludos


----------



## Dario (Jun 20, 2011)

> ah por cierto lo de la cámara es ip


  jeje... no, es la misma camara que utilice para hacer el primer video de arriba montada en el robot.
me alegra que hayas aprendido y te haya sido de utilidad.
saludosss


----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2011)

Has pensado qué tan factible podría ser que la cámara sea inalámbrica ?

(Por supuesto, yo complicándote la vida )


----------



## Dario (Jun 21, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Has pensado qué tan factible podría ser que la cámara sea inalámbrica ?
> 
> (Por supuesto, yo complicándote la vida )



jeje... eso hace desde que era un chiquitin que lo vengo pensando. de hecho, tengo una webcam y 2 microcamaras de vigilancia pero lamentablemente, no he podido conseguir un buen transmisor para estas ultimas. todos los que hay en la web, tienen algun detalle para considerar... es por eso que pensaba comprar un kit de vigilancia inalambrico jeje... pero por ahora no puedo.
sera para mas adelante... por cierto... que tan factible podria ser conectar una webcam a un pic con entrada usb???
saludosss


----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2011)

Me refiero a los problemas que se presentan para implementar todo desde "cero": 
1.- la frecuencia de muestreo necesaria para capturar video (>10 cuadros /seg.), 
2.- el recorrido de los pixeles, 
3.- el envío por RF, el alcance, la detección, etc. 

Si compramos todo hecho no vale !
Para eso pensemos en adaptar un celular directamente.


----------



## Dario (Jun 22, 2011)

> Si compramos todo hecho no vale !
> Para eso pensemos en adaptar un celular directamente.


exacto... por eso, pensaba comprar un kit de vigilancia inalambrico 
saludosss


----------



## mecatrodatos (Jun 26, 2011)

Quede atónito, Dario esto merece estar en destacado, excelente tus aportes y la colaboración para que otros aprendan.


----------



## Dario (Jun 26, 2011)

mecatrodatos dijo:


> Quede atónito, Dario esto merece estar en destacado, excelente tus aportes y la colaboración para que otros aprendan.



jeje... muchas gracias amigo mecatrodatos, comentarios como el tuyo, son los que me alientan a seguir compartiendo informacion de utilidad para la comunidad  muchas gracias amigo 
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Oct 31, 2011)

amigo después de mucho tiempo he terminado de construir el prototipo, pues la demora se debe a que como estoy trabajando el tiempo es muy corto pero lo logre terminar que es lo importante y con las ganas de seguir aprendiendo .
 y le doy gracias  por su tutorial


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2011)

saludos amigo diodito. beno, estamos iguales con respecto al tiempo jeje... pero te cuento y les cuento, que ya estoy terminando la otra parte de este humilde tutorial. he modificado la parte de sensor de infrarrojos y he dotado al robotito con un poquitin se podria decir, de inteligencia artificial . ademas de haber aprendido algunas otras cosillas que tambien pienso compartir aqui. no desesperen, en breve estare subiendo todo jeje.
saludosss


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Nov 9, 2011)

la verdad dario excelente tutorial soy tecnico  y la verdad que me dio mucha bronca de tener este titulo y nunca haber aprendido a programar porque un profesor se le dio por faltar todo el año.
mi consulta era por los motorcitos de donde los sacaste?, para saber mas o menos que desarmo.
 los ejes o pernos giran sobre la madera?, y si son de 12 v? y como haces para que los engranajes no se corran?. muchisimas gracias y espero tu respuesta asi comienzo este espectacular proyecto.


----------



## Dario (Nov 9, 2011)

rodrigo_electronica dijo:


> la verdad dario excelente tutorial soy tecnico  y la verdad que me dio mucha bronca de tener este titulo y nunca haber aprendido a programar porque un profesor se le dio por faltar todo el año.


que pena che, yo no sabia tampoco pero me encontre con pic basic que es muy simple y se pueden hacer la mayoria, sino todos los proyectos que quieras muy simple, tan simple como indicarle al pic lo que debe hacer pero en ingles jeje. 


> mi consulta era por los motorcitos de donde los sacaste?


bueno, los motores y engranajes los saque de los mecanismos de los laser de dvd. los motores son de 6v


> los ejes o pernos giran sobre la madera?


bueno, los ejes estan hechos con el eje en el que se desliza el laser . ah, otra cosa, no son de  madera, son de plastico y los ejes giran sobre el. 


> y como haces para que los engranajes no se corran?


estos engranes que use no son planos, tienen una especie de suplemento.  

ya estoy terminando la otra parte del tutorial y como dije antes, he modificado algunas cosas como, los sensores infrarrojos, el driver de motores. todo lo voy a subir apenas termine. espero terminar entre lo que queda de esta semana y comienzo de la que viene.
saludosss


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Nov 10, 2011)

y si yo quiero ponerle motores de 12v que cambios le tendria que hacer para que funcione? alimentar el puente H con 12v y nada mas ?¿


----------



## Dario (Nov 10, 2011)

rodrigo_electronica dijo:


> y si yo quiero ponerle motores de 12v que cambios le tendria que hacer para que funcione? alimentar el puente H con 12v y nada mas ?¿



claro, el puente H resiste bien esa tension, no vas a tener problemas. eso si, el micro si o si tiene que estar alimentado con 5v
saludos


----------



## sdel (Nov 12, 2011)

Exelente D@rio
te felicito por el trabajo hecho, voy a tomar partes de tu proyecto para hacer algo. gracias un saludo


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Nov 12, 2011)

dario nuevamente una consultita estoy a punto de terminar las tres placas tengo dos preguntas:
1- para que es en la parte del pic los pines de doble linea del puerto A si abajo estan conectados una linea con otra por pin o sea para que es porque en una de las fotos me parecio verlos que los conectaste con un jamper.
2- que es lo que tengo que grabar para hacer por ejemplo el que esquiva los objetos vos postiaste por parte y en una parte pusiste el programa principal y despues programitas del ldr, infrarrojo. 
En resumen: tengo que grabar el programa principal + uno de los subprogramitas que pusiste segun mi utilizacion ?

perdona la molestia pero estoy muy interesado vi el tema y me lo puse a hacer muchas gracias por tus aportes


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2011)

no hayproblema rodrigo.
primero que nada, antes de hacer las placas de los driver de motores, fijate que sean estas, que son las correctas. 



> 1- para que es en la parte del pic los pines de doble linea del puerto A si abajo estan conectados una linea con otra por pin o sea para que es porque en una de las fotos me parecio verlos que los conectaste con un jamper.



no estan interconectadas.
como veras, en el circuito, hay un 40106 que son puertas logicas shmittriger. colocando un jumper, podes utilizar las puertas logicas para colocar por ejemplo, un sensor cny70 que se usa para los siguelinas o algun otro sensor al cual necesites invertir la señal de salida. si no colocas el jumper, podes utlizar directamente el puerto A del pic como entrada o salida segun necesites. 



> 2- que es lo que tengo que grabar para hacer por ejemplo el que esquiva los objetos vos postiaste por parte y en una parte pusiste el programa principal y despues programitas del ldr, infrarrojo.
> En resumen: tengo que grabar el programa principal + uno de los subprogramitas que pusiste segun mi utilizacion ?



NO, primero tenes que compilarlo con microcode para obtener el hexa y despues cargarlo al pic.
para esquivar obstaculos podes compilar y cargar este codigo.


```
'configuracion de fuses
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF, INTRC_OSC, WDT_OFF, LVP_OFF, BOD_OFF, PWRT_ON, PROTECT_OFF
 
CMCON = 7                     ' desactivo el convertidor AD del puerto A
TrisA=%11111111               'todo el port A como entrada
TrisB=%00000000               'todo el port B como salida
PORTA = %11111100             'todo el port A en 1
PORTB = %00000000             'todo el port B en 0
ojoizq var bit
ojoder var bit
 inicio:
 portb = %00010000            'oscilador encendido motores apagados
 ojoder = porta.0             'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
 ojoizq = porta.1             'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
 IF ojoizq = 1 THEN der   'si la variable ojoizq es = a 1 gira a la izquierda
 if ojoder = 1 then izq   'si la variable ojoder es = a 1 gira a la derecha
 goto inicio
 
der:
PORTB = %00011010         'giro a la derecha y mantengo el 555 encendido
ojoder = porta.0          'ojoder toma el valor de porta.0
IF ojoder = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
 goto der                 ' ir a der
 
izq:
PORTB = %00010101         'giro a la izquierda y mantengo el 555 encendido
ojoizq = porta.1          'ojoizq toma el valor de porta.1
IF ojoizq = 0 THEN inicio 'si la variable ojoder es = a 0 vuelve a inicio
goto izq
```


 enves de poner sensor infrarrojo, le colocas unos bumpers de bigote que seria un microswitch asi como este y queda listo para esquivar. saludos y si tenes alguna duda pregunta.


----------



## sdel (Nov 14, 2011)

d@rio estuve viendo todo el hilo y me sale una duda, como alimentas todo? es que solo veo 2 pilas aaa que supongo sera para el pic? para los motores como es la alimentacion?


----------



## Dario (Nov 14, 2011)

sdel dijo:


> d@rio estuve viendo todo el hilo y me sale una duda, como alimentas todo? es que solo veo 2 pilas aaa que supongo sera para el pic? para los motores como es la alimentacion?


hola sdel como estas. mira, justo ahora estoy terminando la segunda parte de este humilde tutorial. he visto justamente que me falta mucha informacion por poner al respecto de lo que es la interface y cuales son sus cualidades y usos y tambien la manera de alimentar todo el circuito e interconectarlo con los drivers de motores y demas cosas que generan las preguntas que hacen los foreros y con gran razon  
no soy muy bueno tratando de enseñar jejeje, soy un pesimo profesor   todo eso lo estoy incluyendo en la segunda parte que sera un archivo rar donde estara el pdf, los circuitos, la manera de interconectarlos y los archivos pbp y hexa. todo el circuito se alimenta con una bateria de 7.2 voltios conectada a un 7805 con el que obtengo los 5 voltios para el micro y los drivers se alimentan con los 7.5 voltios directos. las primeras pruebas las hice con unas doble a recargables que me daban 4.8 voltios y con eso alimentaba todo, pero me ocupaban mucho espacio y por eso arme una bateria con dos baterias de celular del tipo motorola c115 que tenia jejeje pero las tube que modificar porque el fusible interno se cortaba y me impedia alimentar todo.
saludos


----------



## sdel (Nov 14, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola sdel como estas. mira, justo ahora estoy terminando la segunda parte de este humilde tutorial. he visto justamente que me falta mucha informacion por poner al respecto de lo que es la interface y cuales son sus cualidades y usos y tambien la manera de alimentar todo el circuito e interconectarlo con los drivers de motores y demas cosas que generan las preguntas que hacen los foreros y con gran razon
> no soy muy bueno tratando de enseñar jejeje, soy un pesimo profesor   todo eso lo estoy incluyendo en la segunda parte que sera un archivo rar donde estara el pdf, los circuitos, la manera de interconectarlos y los archivos pbp y hexa. todo el circuito se alimenta con una bateria de 7.2 voltios conectada a un 7805 con el que obtengo los 5 voltios para el micro y los drivers se alimentan con los 7.5 voltios directos. las primeras pruebas las hice con unas doble a recargables que me daban 4.8 voltios y con eso alimentaba todo, pero me ocupaban mucho espacio y por eso arme una bateria con dos baterias de celular del tipo motorola c115 que tenia jejeje pero las tube que modificar porque el fusible interno se cortaba y me impedia alimentar todo.
> saludos



gracias dario y te felicito denuevo, voy a estar esperando con ansias ese archivo rar, mas que nada por el tema de la alimentacion. sabes yo estoy teniendo un problemita con la alimentacion de un proyecto que estuve haciendo estos dias, exactamente este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-controlado-pc-66133/

y eso que yo uso una pila de 9v exclusiva para los motores, pero a los dos minutos de tener el carro funcionando es como que se empieza a gastar las pilas, sera la calidad de las pilas? despues de un rato lo vuelvo a usar y funciona normal devuelta por dos o tres minutos y esto antes no pasaba!! igual es solo un comentario espero tus archivos para sacarme algunas dudas. un abrazo grande


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 15, 2011)

Dario se ve muy bien tu proyecto. Yo siempre quise hacer uno pero el problema es que nunca pude encontrar una base para hacerlo; siempre tuve problemas con la estructura donde hacerlo pero yo quisiera hacerlo con pic 16f84a


----------



## Dario (Nov 16, 2011)

bueno gente. como al parecer esta semana voy a estar vastante ocupado y no voy a poder terminar a tiempo, les voy dejando una pequeña muestra de la segunda parte de este tutorial que esta vez, va en pdf bastante bien explicado creo yo. de todas formas, si hay dudas, esta este post en el que las pueden plantear. son la 4 de la madrugada y ya me voy a dormir. espero tener mas tiempo para terminar el pdf completo con esta segunda parte del tutorial. saludos y tengan paciencia jeje... 
es probable que corrija este pdf cuandos este terminado ya que me he dado cuenta que faltan algunos datos por revelar todavia jeje ya falta menos para terminarlo.
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Nov 17, 2011)

gracias gracias amigo D@rio  que profesor 


saludos


----------



## diodito (Dic 1, 2011)

De nuevo por aqui en el foros y es de gran gusto para mi tener a un gran tutor como los es dario que tutor mejor dicho un profeta como dicimos por acá en mi tierra. 

Saludos...


----------



## Dario (Dic 1, 2011)

diodito dijo:


> De nuevo por aqui en el foros y es de gran gusto para mi tener a un gran tutor como los es dario que tutor mejor dicho un profeta como dicimos por acá en mi tierra.
> 
> Saludos...


jeje gracias por los alagos  pero no es para tanto... yo solo me considero un simple aficionado  amante de la robotica jeje y al igual que ustedes, yo tambien voy aprendiendo con mi propio tutorial ya que es un reflejo de lo que voy logrando hacer. aca les dejo el mismo pdf anterior pero con un poco mas de cosas que le he agregado  me falta para terminarlo ya que me queda poco tiempo libre, la unica hora que tengo tiempo libre, es despues de las 12 de la noche y los fines de semana. en la siguiente etapa, que es la practica 2, voy a tratar la deteccion de obstaculos mediante infrarrojos pero envez de usar el metodo anterior, voy a usar un sensor montado en una base movil que se movera de derecha a izquierda en un angulo de 180°, algo parecido al sensor ping))) pero infrarrojos. yo creo que esto facilitara la navegacion del robot ya que el angulo de deteccion es mucho mayor que el que se obtiene usando 2 sensores colocados en la parte frontal del robot. bueno, aca les dejo este pdf recargado diria yo jejeje... en cuanto termine con el mecanismo del sensor, entregare la practica con infrarrojos.
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Dic 1, 2011)

muchas gracias dario por ese aporte a los foreros

saludos


----------



## diodito (Dic 5, 2011)

Amigo dario sabe que me gustaria aprender a manejar el compilador que usa y a meterme mas con la programacion, con los comandos que se usa en la programacion 


Saludos....

Amigo dario sabe que me gustaria aprender a manejar el compilador que usa y a meterme mas con la programacion, con los comandos que se usa en la programacion 


Saludos....

Es muy bueno esos libros


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Dic 11, 2011)

despues de rendir varias materias apareci de nuevo con mis dudas jajaja.
queria saber como puedo probar los puentes H sin conectarlo al pic.. porque parece que no me andan... yo conecto un motor lo alimento y a la señal le doy distintos voltajes como ser 1.5 v despues le di 2.5 que es lo que tira el pic a la salida pero no paso nada.


----------



## Dario (Dic 11, 2011)

hola rodrigo ¿revisaste el mensaje que te deje aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rollo-minirobot-53467/index4.html#post579849?
saludosss


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Dic 13, 2011)

Gracias dario el problema de los puente H ya esta solucionado eran los transistores mal colocados.
Pero como vos dijiste en el tutorial largan muy poca tension a la salida o es un problema mas que tengo yo no se, porque poniendo 5v de alimentacion del puente H una señal de 2.5v (tension que larga el pic), y a la salida del puente H me larga unos 0.8v con esa tension alimento motorcitos de los autitos chiquitos. pero si quisiera alimentar un motor mas potente como lo son los tuyos de 5 v, por mas que le suba la alimentacion al puente H no sale mas de 0.8v.


----------



## Dario (Dic 13, 2011)

mira rodrigo, por lo que me contas, ¿estas haciendo el puente h que postie primero o el corregido que postie despues? ese problema me hacia el primer puente H, despues lo corregi y lo subi aca Ver el archivo adjunto 50584 porfavor, contame cual es el que hiciste asi puedo ayudarte.
saludosss.


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Dic 13, 2011)

el puente H que hice es el version 2.0


----------



## Dario (Dic 13, 2011)

ok, y obviamente revisaste que las pistas del pcb no se te hayan juntado en alguna parte, que todos los componentes esten bien colocados y demas y aparte que las conecciones se correspondan con este circuito ¿verdad? saludosss


----------



## diodito (Dic 16, 2011)

Esta sentencia for X=1to 10 indica que la variable se repitira 10 beces, ah y con respecto a   variable x.                                            Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Dic 27, 2011)

hola a todos mi intento de robot autito ya se mueve, digo se mueve porque no puedo controlarlo. jajaj 
queria hacer una consulta: si le pongo un bumper debe ser normalmente abierto o cerrado  y si lo pongo a positivo o a negativo. porque he intentado y el robots hace lo que quiere.. tambien y es muy probable que tenga ruido y por eso se comporte asi. (cuando apreto un switch hace algo pero nunca lo que yo quiero).
EJEMPLO: hice un programa que hasta que yo no aprete un switch no ande, y el robot anda igual y por ahi se frena y arranca de nuevo..
muchas gracias


----------



## Dario (Dic 27, 2011)

rodrigo_electronica dijo:


> hola a todos mi intento de robot autito ya se mueve, digo se mueve porque no puedo controlarlo. jajaj
> queria hacer una consulta: si le pongo un bumper debe ser normalmente abierto o cerrado  y si lo pongo a positivo o a negativo. porque he intentado y el robots hace lo que quiere.. tambien y es muy probable que tenga ruido y por eso se comporte asi. (cuando apreto un switch hace algo pero nunca lo que yo quiero).
> EJEMPLO: hice un programa que hasta que yo no aprete un switch no ande, y el robot anda igual y por ahi se frena y arranca de nuevo..
> muchas gracias





mmm  es probalble que se trate de ruido... los bumpers  que yo uso son normal abiertos, de todas formas te recomiendo que bajes el pdf del post #81 , ahi explico como y donde conectar los bumpers. 
saludosss
pdestas fiestas me han tenido muy ocupado con lo equipos de musica, despues de fin de año subo la otra parte del tutorial.  saludosss)


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2012)

muchas gracias amigo, espero que te sea util este humilde post y ya sabes, cualquier duda la posteas aqui.
saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 5, 2012)

Compañero como se denomina el engranaje o configuracion mecanica que usaste y de cuantas RPM puede dar con ese Motor DC

Nuevamente muchas gracias por el esquema amigo, lo estoy cacharreando


----------



## Dario (Feb 5, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero como se denomina el engranaje o configuracion mecanica que usaste


 
 la configuracion se llama fijese lo que tiene y hagalo con eso a esos engranajes los recicle de los lasers de DVDs que cambio en mi taller



YIROSHI dijo:


> y de cuantas RPM puede dar con ese Motor DC



 la verdad que no me puse a medir cuantas rpm me daba... lo que si vi era que me servia para lo que intentaba hacer. no se si estara bien pero, casi nunca tengo en cuenta los parametros tecnicos a la hora de hacer o buscar un mecanismo que me sirva, solo me fijo si las ruedas giran y si tiene la fuerza suficiente para mover lo que necesito 
saludosss


----------



## leyenda (Feb 8, 2012)

el mejor aporte que e visto *-* fastastico tuto y que buen proyecto comenzare a contruirlo


----------



## diodito (Mar 28, 2012)

gran amigo ya termine su tuto


----------



## Dario (Mar 28, 2012)

diodito dijo:


> gran amigo ya termine su tuto



 si, lo tengo un poco abandonado pero no desesperen, no desesperen, pronto voy a retomar el proyecto y terminare mi tutorial con todo lo que hable al iniciarlo. saludosss

pdno se si me estas diciendo que ya terminaste esta parte del tutorial o si me estas pidiendo que lo termine de una vez y es por la falta de comas y asentos jajaja... por lo pronto me decidi a contestar la segunda opcion  saludosss)


----------



## goguma (Mar 29, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 50204
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50205
> 
> ...



Dario esta buenisimo tu tema, y la verdad la manera en que ideaste el carrito esta genial. jejejeje...   Voy a mirar cada uno de los archivos .rar que subiste y tratare de armar uno. De verdad se te agradece por subir este tutorial sos un capo , lo que si voy a tratar de entender es la parte de programacion en basic, solo manejo programacion en C. Pero eso se soluciona leyendo un poco jajajajaja... Cualquier duda estare posteando por aqui, y de nuevo felicidades por este maravilloso tutorial.


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 29, 2012)

Felicitaciones por tu trabajo *D@rio* , espero yo poder hacer uno de mis tantos proyectos algun dia y publicarlo aquí.

Una pregunta abierta: ¿Que software usaste para diseñar los diagramas esquemáticos, los circuitos impresos y la vista 2D de componentes (placa)?

Cualquier ayuda estaré agradecido, ya que estoy indeciso entre el pcbwizard, el altium, el eagle etc....


----------



## Dario (Mar 29, 2012)

hola amigos, gracias por sus comentarios. 
gisselle: te aviso que no bajes el primer rar porque las placas de los drivers de motor tienen un error, asi que descarga desde el segundo rar en adelante.

romyggar:
el programa que use para diseñar los pcbs y el circuito son: el pcb wizard y el livewire. saludosss


----------



## goguma (Mar 29, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> hola amigos, gracias por sus comentarios.
> gisselle: te aviso que no bajes el primer rar porque las placas de los drivers de motor tienen un error, asi que descarga desde el segundo rar en adelante.


Hola Dario, si leí en tus mensajes anteriores lo del primer rar, pero gracias por mencionarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola dario como estás. Te quería consultar sobre la mecánica que propusiste en la primera página del hilo.

- El eje que une los engranajes, no fricciona sobre los soportes laterales ? 
- De que material están hechos los soportes de la caja reductora ? (No el soporte para el chasis).
- Has tenido resbalamiento entre los engranajes (entre dientes) ?

Saludos !


----------



## Dario (Mar 29, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> - El eje que une los engranajes, no fricciona sobre los soportes laterales ?


para nada amigo, funcionan a la perfeccion


Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> - De que material están hechos los soportes de la caja reductora ? (No el soporte para el chasis).


estan hechos de pvc de 2 1/2 mm de espesor, pero tambien pueden ser de cualquier plastico que tenga ese espesor.



Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> - Has tenido resbalamiento entre los engranajes (entre dientes) ?
> Saludos !


no para nada, primero practique varias veces la posision de los engranajes, luego hice una plantilla de carton y finalmente marque los agujeros y los perfore.
saludosss


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas Tardes Amigo D@rio, esta fenomenal tu Robot y muy bien explicado, excelente material con Tutorial incluido, la caja de engranajes tiene buena pinta, ya que estoy de Vacaciones jajaja!  voy a ver si encuentro unos buenos piñones para poder ir armando  la parte mecánica, en verdad muchas gracias por ese gran aporte.

Cordial Saludo. 

TKS.


----------



## Dario (Abr 2, 2012)

TECKSOUND dijo:


> Buenas Tardes Amigo D@rio, esta fenomenal tu Robot y muy bien explicado, excelente material con Tutorial incluido, la caja de engranajes tiene buena pinta, ya que estoy de Vacaciones jajaja!  voy a ver si encuentro unos buenos piñones para poder ir armando  la parte mecánica, en verdad muchas gracias por ese gran aporte.
> 
> Cordial Saludo.
> 
> TKS.



para servir amigo, gracias por el comentario y suerte con el proyecto.
saludosss


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias por sacarme las dudas, en cuanto pueda voy a ver si consigo algunos engranajes para encarar la construcción.


----------



## josb86 (Abr 19, 2012)

dario una pregunta, es posible frenar un motor con este puente? es que tengo el problema que cuando le quito la alimentacion a mi motor (12V 30mA max) el sigue por inercia girando.


----------



## Dario (Abr 19, 2012)

bueno por lo que se ve, lo que hace el circuito al exitar Q14 y Q16 es conectar los dos polos del motor a tierra. al quitar la alimentacion en cualquier  sentido, (entiendase cambiar los estados logicos de exitacion para lograr esto), el motor comienza a generar tension, entonces al estar los dos polos juntos, la tension generada encuentra una carga muy grande y en consecuencia, el motor se frena. al menos asi lo veo yo, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.
saludosss


----------



## JuanGa94 (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola D@rio, muy bueno el tutorial. El robot es muy interesante, es muy versátil en funciones y se le puede ir agregando módulos sin problemas. Tengo unas preguntas con respecto al bumper infrarrojo.¿De que valor es VR1 en el esquema?¿Que material tienen los LEDs emisores encima?

Saludos


----------



## Dario (Abr 27, 2013)

JuanGa94 dijo:


> Hola D@rio, muy bueno el tutorial. El robot es muy interesante, es muy versátil en funciones y se le puede ir agregando módulos sin problemas.


muchas gracias amigo. 


JuanGa94 dijo:


> Tengo unas preguntas con respecto al bumper infrarrojo.¿De que valor es VR1 en el esquema?


el valor de vr1 es de 25k.


JuanGa94 dijo:


> ¿Que material tienen los LEDs emisores encima?
> Saludos


es mannguera termocontraible.  les comento que voy a intentar retomar el tutorial para terminarlo. 
saludosss a todos...


----------



## JuanGa94 (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola D@rio, gracias por las rápida respuesta. Lamentablemente no puedo hacerlo funcionar al sensor. Me parece medio raro el conexionado de potenciometro en el esquema, ¿puede ser que uno de los pines de los extremos quede sin conectar?

Saludos


----------



## Dario (May 2, 2013)

que pin estas dejando suelto? aca te dejo otra version del oscilador que saque de la revista electror, ete me dio mejores resultados.


----------



## JuanGa94 (May 3, 2013)

Hola, lo voy a probar y te cuento como anduvo. La única diferencia con el original es el potenciometro, antes de 25K.¿Por ahí por eso no me funcionaba? Gracias por los datos.
Saludos.


----------



## Dario (May 3, 2013)

JuanGa94 dijo:


> La única diferencia con el original es el potenciometro, antes de 25K.¿Por ahí por eso no me funcionaba? Gracias por los datos.
> Saludos.


 tenes razon... no me habia dado cuenta jajaja... cierto que cuando inicie este proyecto, como no podia generar esa frecuencia con el pic, use este circuito jeje... bueno, te recomiendo que uses un preset multivuelta para una calibracion mas precisa. saludosss


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola dario, despues de mucho tiempo volvi y quiero comentarte que tus placas de puente h y la del pic andan fantasticas, estoy compitiendo en robots sumo cullas competencias son nacionales, 
asi que fuiste mi profesor desde que empece a armarlo, nuevamente FELICITACIONES, ahora estoy por hacer que el sensor infrarojo tenga mas alcance.
saludos


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 1, 2013)

me quede sin palabras soy de peru y recien empiezo en este nuevo mundo pero tus tutos explicado paso a paso estuvo excelente espero que cuando tenga tiempo y empiece a tratar de armar dicho robot me puedas dar ayuda a si como diste a los anteriores foreros que te la solicitaron 
saludos amigo de peru


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2013)

grandioso amigo!!!    comentarios como el tuyo son los que me ayudan cada dia a seguir con esto...  te cuento y les cuento, que estoy trabajando en la culminacion de este, mi abandonado tutorial jeje  pronto subire el pdf para compartirlo con todos  y tambien estoy trabajando en un proyecto sorpresa jeje... saludos amigo y gracias una vez mas por hacerme saber que el tutorial te ha servido. 



jonciosito dijo:


> me quede sin palabras soy de peru y recien empiezo en este nuevo mundo pero tus tutos explicado paso a paso estuvo excelente espero que cuando tenga tiempo y empiece a tratar de armar dicho robot me puedas dar ayuda a si como diste a los anteriores foreros que te la solicitaron
> saludos amigo de peru


con todo gusto amigo  saludosss


----------



## Sojue (Jul 1, 2013)

Disculpa como busco manuales de ese tipo de lenguaje que utilizaste ya que no se como se llama, estoy aprendiendo pero quiero saber un poco más de lo que me estan enseñando en mi colegio. Lenguaje utilizado para tu Pic como PORTB.1=0


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2013)

hola amigo, el lenguaje que estoy utilizando aqui se llama pic basic y lo compilo con microcode studio. hay un thread dedicado a este lenguaje en el foro, busca aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-picbasic-pro-20658/ saldosss


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Jul 3, 2013)

Dario para el sensor infrarrojo  aparte de los circuitos tx y rx vos le das un pulso con el micro? lei en el Datasheet del sensor que debes darle un pulso de alto cada 600 us e inyectarle los 38k, creo para que no te detecte como ruido.
o solamente le das la habilitacion a la pata 4 del 555 y listo.


----------



## Dario (Jul 4, 2013)

rodrigo_electronica dijo:


> Dario para el sensor infrarrojo  aparte de los circuitos tx y rx vos le das un pulso con el micro? lei en el Datasheet del sensor que debes darle un pulso de alto cada 600 us e inyectarle los 38k, creo para que no te detecte como ruido.
> o solamente le das la habilitacion a la pata 4 del 555 y listo.


hola amigo, solo pongo un 1 o un 0 logico al pin 4 del 555, de esa manera controlo cuando esta encendido y cuando no. tambien me brinda teoricamente, porque todavia no lo he comprobado, la posibilidad de usarlo como modulador para realizar comunicaciones entre dos robots por ejemplo. saludosss


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Jul 4, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> que pin estas dejando suelto? aca te dejo otra version del oscilador que saque de la revista electror, ete me dio mejores resultados.



hola el transmisor lo pude hacer oscilar pero el receptor  estoy en duda de que funcione bien estoy usando un receptor con carcasa color metal y queria saber si el orden de las patas es tal cual esta en la foto? tmb tengo un receptor tsop 4836 pero no lo puedo hacer funcionar con este.
el alcance que logro con el primero es de unos 10 cm lo cual me parece muy poco. si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradesco


----------



## Sojue (Ago 14, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> tenes razon amigo, que bestia soy... ¿ves? es lo que siempre digo, "no sirvo para maestro" jajaja... aca dejo el codigo pbp explicando lo que hace cada linea. gracias  jesus  saludosss
> 
> ```
> '*  Author  :Cesar Dario Quinteros
> ...




Como se llama este lenguaje que usas, yo lo uso pero no se como se llama, solo tengo conosimiento de lo basico, no puedo investigar más porque no se de como se llama este tipo de lenguaje.


----------



## Dario (Ago 14, 2013)

hola amigo, este lenguaje se llama PIC BASIC PRO, y si queres aprender mas de mismo, en el foro hay un thread muy interesante, se llama curso de programacion en pic basic pro, hace click ahi. saludosss


----------



## yovoy (Oct 19, 2013)

Se te saluda Dario:

   No me conoces pues vivo en España.

 Hesta presentación es para decirte que aunque no tengo ni idea de todo esto,

entiendo perfectamente tus explicaciones y animarte a seguir adelante.

       Muchas gracias por las enseñanzas tuyas y demás compañeros que nos hayudais
a los novatos como yo


----------

